# Two chinese ladies out for measurement!



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2010)

Really just wanted to post here to see if they show up on the front page! :tt2:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 26, 2010)

They sure are pretty, I can hardly wait to see my chinese as adults, the biggest I have are at L4 now. Do you get any green ones? Some of mine are green, I wonder if they will stay green.


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2010)

likebugs said:


> They sure are pretty, I can hardly wait to see my chinese as adults, the biggest I have are at L4 now. Do you get any green ones? Some of mine are green, I wonder if they will stay green.


They may but they will often change with a molt. In the wild around here I find mostly green. I probably find only one brown for every seven or eight green ones.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 26, 2010)

> They may but they will often change with a molt. In the wild around here I find mostly green. I probably find only one brown for every seven or eight green ones.


 Are there many differences in color beetween your indoor or wild chinese mantids?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2010)

None as I have noticed!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 2, 2010)

This pic is I thought a chinese, but it does not look like the others, it has a real little face and is already 4" long and just molted a day before. The face is what throws me off.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 3, 2010)

that face looks wierd . it looks more long than what I am use to.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 3, 2010)

Is that a male or female? What throws me off is the last bit on the end, not sure to count the smaller sections as one big one or each individual sections.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 3, 2010)

Cant tell from that angle, and I forget.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 8, 2010)

They have molted mostly to adult an the color is very different, the color in the forearms is showing up in their thorax and the wings are a different green then we are use to seeing, must take pics tomorrow, would like Orin to have one for the show, they are so pretty.


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the green "racing stripes" on the Chinese!

Nice big specimens. B)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 12, 2010)

Knollhawk, here is a post on chinese.


----------

